# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  350L Banheira reef

## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Boas,

O meu inicio nos reefs foi algo atribulado por estudos mal feitos de inicio e aquarios mal escolhidos, mas finalmente montei um aquario decente com um sistema decente e bem organizado a que deixo o Setup e mais tarde algumas fotos...

Setup:
Aquario: 100C x 70L x 50A 350L Vidro 12mm c/ Silicone transparente, c/ furo de 45mm feito na Vidromoldura de quem só tenho a dizer BEM!  :SbOk: 
Sump: 60C x 50L x 40A 120L c/ divisória para Escumador
Suporte: Movel DIY c/ instalação electrica de 19 tomadas
Filtragem: 22kg Rocha viva + 16kg Rocha morta
Aquecimento: 1x JAGER 250w + 1x Aquaszut 250w
Substrato: 20kg areão de coral 2/3mm + 16kg areão coral 1mm
Circulação: 2x Tunze turbelle 6045 4500l/h + 1x koralia nano 900l/h atras do layout
Escumador: Deltec APF 600
Retorno: Newjet 2300l/h
Iluminação: DIY 10x39w T5 ainda em construção

Outros:
Ground probe
Controlador temperatura TC-10
Reactor de Calcio DIY replica Deltec
Controlador de ph redox (ainda pa vir)
Ozonizador (ainda pa vir)

Depois acrescento o que tiver em falta e posto algumas fotos!
Sejam livres de dizer bem e mal do setup  :yb665: 

Cumps

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

ahahahahah nem mais, ora mais um Algarvio em força  :SbSourire19: 

Bem ou mal, acho que de momento so se pode dizer bem.
Agora que ja nao dormes la ja metes ozono  :SbSourire2:  mai nada assim é que é.
Aguarde mos a fotos...que de momento é so o qe tao mau. :SbOk3: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Veríssimo

Constatei que não referes no teu setup um reactor de kalk...
Não tinhas um reactor de kalk DIY?
Deixaste de usar kalk?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

> Bom dia Veríssimo
> 
> Constatei que não referes no teu setup um reactor de kalk...
> Não tinhas um reactor de kalk DIY?
> Deixaste de usar kalk?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Olá Pedro,

Exactamente, Tinha e ainda o tenho, ainda estou a pensar liga-lo agora durante apenas alguns tempos até ter o Reactor de calcio a funcionar correctamente, mas provavelmente não irei mesmo usar no futuro, acho que o reactor de calcio sozinho dará conta do recado...

Até porque no R de kalk, usei um motor rapido demais para a mistura do kalk e este não estava a funcionar correctamente, vou tentar dar a volta a esta situação ainda!

Obrigado pelo reparo  :Wink:

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Oias, 

Entao aqui fica umas fotos de a pouco...
2x39w actinicas ligadas 4h por dia,











Agora vão entrando gradualmente os peixes que estavam no antigo aquario, sem abusos, mais tarde virão os corais!

Cumps  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Tou a ver que ja ha um cobaia....

Como se ta ele a comportar?
Agora ha espaçe em monte pa pori corales... :Coradoeolhos: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Só para actualização. . .

Ao fim de 10 dias, 4 inquilinos entraram no aquário espaçadamente para dar uma ajuda ao pequeno "ciclo" que se pretende e os níveis encontram-se no seguinte...

Temperatura - 26.6º
Densidade - 1025
PH - 7.9 - 8.0
Kh  6 - 7
Cálcio  400 - 420
Magnésio - aborreceu fazer o teste
Amónia - não tenho teste
Nitratos - 5
Nitritos - 0.1


Fiquem bem  :yb665:

----------


## Jorge Neves

[QUOTE=Cristóvão Veríssimo;151536]Só para actualização. . .

Ao fim de 10 dias, 4 inquilinos entraram no aquário espaçadamente para dar uma ajuda ao pequeno "ciclo" que se pretende e os níveis encontram-se no seguinte...

Temperatura - 26.6º
Densidade - 1025
PH - 7.9 - 8.0
Kh  6 - 7
Cálcio  400 - 420
Magnésio - aborreceu fazer o teste
Amónia - não tenho teste
Nitratos - 5
Nitritos - 0.1


Fiquem bem  :yb665: [/QUOTE

 :Olá:  Veríssimo

No nosso hobby...a perguiça  :Prabaixo:  pode mandar tudo pelo cano  :yb620: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

O aquário levou muita agua antiga, e muita rocha antiga viva já maturada, só estou a fazer um pequeno ciclo mesmo por descargo de consciência...até porque esta mudança inicialmente era para ser feita tudo no mesmo dia peixes e corais... mas como as circunstancias permitiram assim estou a fazer!

O Mg não me parece que possa causar problemas de maior  :Wink:  Amónia não tenho senão fazia de certeza pois é dos mais problemáticos!

Brigado pela chamada de atenção  :Smile: 

abç

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Hoje dei um toque no Layout, Estava a sentir-lo muito cheio, é possivel que com o andar do tempo ainda receba mais uns retoques...

a 15/10/2009:


hoje 03/11/2009:


Não é o mais bonito layout, mas isso será resolvido com os corais mais tarde como já referi antes  :Smile: 

Até a próxima  :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ya realmente ficou melhor.... 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Olá,

Apenas um UP...

Houve uma pequena mudança de planos, uma vez que testes realizados no fim de semana mostraram isto:

Temp - 26.3º
Dens - 1025
PH - 8.1
Kh  8
Ca  380
Mg - 1520
NO3 - 20
NO2 - 0
PO4 - 0

Ao contrario do que previ, houve mesmo um grande choque com toda a areia nova, rocha morta e agua nova que entraram, e o ciclo demorará pouco mais do que eu esperava, assim sendo resolvi fazer uma tpa de perto de 50% quando houver disponibilidade e sem problema nenhum, ficará o a descansar por pelo menos mais 1 mês até receber os "restantes" vivos...

Hoje começo a contruir a calha 10x39w T5, em que inicialmente testarei iluminação apenas com 8 lampadas, pois pode ser bem suficiente!

Até lá  :SbOk:

----------

